# Zombie Apocalypes



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

this story starts with the bit from the recruitment thread

so you are runnign away from the Zombies, you have three options, head stright, left, or right

Stright: a hospital, and a workshop

Left: a school house, and three outhouses

Right: more barracks, and the command center

you get to vote witch way the group goes, then you can pick up supplies from where ever you pick to go (the workshop would have a lot of wood, the hospital would have bandages, the outhouses would have [very smelly] wood, etc)

i will do my best to keep track of ammo, but it would help if you said how many shots you shoot, dont just say: _i shoot that zombie in the head_
say: _i shoot that zombie in the head with five shots_


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Turn right here, the command post will have more ammo and soldiers" Octus said to the group and turned to go right. But then he stopped and asked...

"You guys do want to go to the command post right?"

------------------------------------------
Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 36 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 24 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan came too a abrupt stop, his goggles pulled down over his eyes none of his face was visible. He shouldered his rifle and took aim down a long road, past a pair of burnt out cars he found himself facing more than fifty of the creatures that eat the flesh of the living he looked away and let his rifle dangle by its straps. Nathan was a imposing figure and decided he could probably handle himself better if he was alone but also decided that he would probably end up lonely for the rest of his life on the mortal realms. He looked each member of the group in the face and silenty judged them before saying "The Command Centre is our best bets we might be able to find vehicles and radio's there i had my bike with me when i came too this place but the damned Soldiers put it in lockdown if i can get those keys ill be happy".


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

"I vote that we go left, it should be less dangerous. If you watch those zombie movies, heading to the hospital would be pure suicide, and heading to the command center, while it may hold ammo, the zombies would probably head over there due to the fact that the other survivors would head over there. I just wanted to point these points out." William stated. He then pulled out his M9 and loaded it, then put it away. He then loaded the M16A2 and attached the bayonet. "Alright, whichever way we go, I'm prepared."
Ammo=
AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 2 clips of 30 rounds
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i like that idea, with the ammo counter, it would make it alot easier for me, right now ive got a bunch of paper with all your guys names on it and with all your gear, but if you put down your ammo, i wouldnt need them


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

"i think we should definitely avoid the hospital, as the misdiagnose's will all be there. i think we should head to the barracks and see whats what"

@mitchy where, Geographically are we and are there bodies of water near us?


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

um, im going to tell that to the Infomation Anyalist, since hes got the maps, i will PM him and then he can tell you guys where to go

the hospital has water too

EDIT: almost forgot, on the globe you are in centerial Eruape (spelt wrong) in recent years there has been comotion about who has direct control of the border between Russia, France, and Germany (some of the contraries expanded there borders) and no fighting has occuriud yet, but armed troops have been sent to every major city near the border, you are on the border line of all three nations, and al the nations sent diplomats to find a non violent solution, then the Zombies came and screwed up the whole thing


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara put her mp5 too single shot and added the silencers to her weapons. _"I'll follow you, i have all the medical equipment i need. The command centre is our best bet."_ She checked both flaslights were working, covering them up so they wouldn't atract these things. She was still a little shaken up from it all. She took a deep breathe hoping nobody realised that she wasn't holding up so well. She looked down her sight and sighed as aa these things shuffled around moaning. She took her helmet off and her balaclava before replacing her helmet and putting on some shooting goggles.

Ammo count:
mp5x 5 clips 150 rounds
M9x5 clips 75 rounds


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred checked his ammo and looked at the rest of the group.
''I say we go to the command centre, I need more ammo, because I dont think I can shoot enough zombies with just 4 magaznes with 30 shots.'' He said while loading his M16A2.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan looked at the female member of the group and realised she was distraught he walked over to her and lifted his goggles onto his bandana revealing his eyes which was a rare sight for him as he very rare removed them. Nathan smilled beneath the bandana covering his mouth and went down onto his haunches, and placed a finger in the dirt and began to write his name before looking up at the girl and saying "The names Nathan and unless im wrong you dont look to good care to explain?" he pulled himself back up to his immense height and awaited for the young looking women to reply to his question.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William scratched his head and thought about where they were, surely there would be a large amount of zombies everywhere but where would there be fewer? He put his doublebarrel across his back and brought his trenchgun and cocked it. *"Well it seems we are fucked whichever way we go. We would have to go through the barracks to get to the command center, and we can be sure that there will be zombies there but there may be survivors such as ourselves. But if we go to the school there will also be zombies for I fail to see how children and teachers could fight these things off, also the hospital, while it has medical supplies we will need, will also be infested." *He grunted as he thought again, *"Shiza...I don't care which way we go so long as I get to blow more of these bastards to hell."*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"I've never had to fight for my life, and im just a little shaken up from those things. Thats all I'll be fine in a bit."_She breathed deeply before looking at William. _"I have plenty of medical supplies to deal with anything up to broken bones. And if one bites you then im sure i am competent enough to patch the wound up, I am a medic after all."_She winked before looking back down the road, staring at the zombie horde, they seemed to be getting closer._ "Whatever way we go can we go, those zombies are heading in oiur direction."_


----------



## General Genious (Aug 7, 2009)

After some carefull consideration Anton also decided which way he wanted to go.
"Let's go to the command center" he said, "we'll run into those zombies anyway, so our best bet is the command center. We are armed pretty well, but our ammo is scarce. 
There will probably be ammo we can use and if we're really lucky the radio still works. We might be able to get some information about the situation."



... Before we go however, any of you youngsters got a light? I Really need a smoke now.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

sure man, here. Tom gavehim the zippo, loaded his rifle, and accepted it back. he also plugged a zombie in the head from about 15 feet away


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Pulling out a map of the area, William took a quick look at it. " According to the map, we have mountains to the North and West. A forest to the East, and a river 5 miles South." Oh, and theres a note here stating that there is a Unimog in the command center and a bike. If we go that way, hopefully they would be in working condition."
William then said, "In order to avoid confusion on the two William's, call me Will."
Ammo=
AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 2 clips of 30 rounds
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

*"After the Command Center the mountains would be our best bet, they would be easier to defend and the lake that feeds the river might be up there. I say we go there after we get ammo and the vehicles." *William shuffled his feet a little and shifted his weight, all this standing around made him uncomfortable, especially when zombies were getting closer. *"I also agree with the medic, the horde gets closer yet we stand here like idiots? We need to move now."* he turned to her,* "I am sorry mam what was your name?"*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"Sara Fall."_ She said with a smile all things considered, taking her goggles off to reveal her green eyes, she replaced them in her pack. _"Lets get going shall we, I don't want to be here much longer?"_ She looked though her scope as more and more zombies began to join the group, steadily advancing. She was beginning to get worried again. Reaching into the back of her webbing she pulled out a candy bar, taking a bite, calming her down a bit. _"Anyone want some?"_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan sighed loudly and stepped in saying "If you lot dont get a move on soon ill leave by myself i can handle myself if i need to" he looked around at each person and bit his lip as he lowered his goggles and shrouded everything in a dark taint, he didnt know who exactly he trusted and those he didnt but decided it didnt mater after all he could probably kill them without looking anyway. Nathan slapped his hands together and rubbed back and forth saying "Now if you dont mind you two can get too know each other when im behind a door and not out in the bloody open got it?" and awaited a response.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William smiled back at Sara showing his blue eyes before turning toward the command center and pointing at Nathan, *"This one is right, I am going to the command center. I can definately handle myself alone but those who want to come with me can." *He looked at Sara before taking his trenchgun in hand and making his way toward the command center. He still had twenty four shots for his double barrel and thirty six for the trenchgun so he should be good for quite awhile.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan trotted off after William and after about five seconds caught up with him and said "Now then i cant let you get killed can i?" with a large smirk as he drew his pistol and loaded it. This will do me fine for the moment he thought too himself he looked at the other man and scanned him head from toe, taking note of the way he walked and acted aswell as the amount of ammo and weapons he carried before saying "I saw you looking at the medic........Dont get distracted if you let any of those...those things sneek up on me ill shoot you myself got it?" he chuckled a little and said "I hope these damned people have my Bike in good condition".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara followed the two men. Finally some movement away from those half dead things. "Shit Sara what have you gotten yourself into" she muttered to herself. She cuaght up quickly, smiling at the two men before falling silent. "I sure as hell hope that there are some more survivors alive." She said after a while, before deciding she should shut up. The others following behind them. She raised her gun as they came to a corner.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

the Zombies walk slowly, they are a truly terrifying sight in the blue mist, it lookes like there are hundreds and hundreds of them, every move they make is like it is in slow motion, it is hard not to stare at the wounds they have, there flesh is rotting away, there teeth are yellow, what could have made this happen? why was this happening?

the group heads for the Command Center, the Zombie mob is mostly to your left, so there is not to many Zombies on the way, when you get there, all the doors are locked, you decide to knock, but all you get in response is a moan, not good. then Will remembers where the key is, its back in the commanders barracks, you could try to breakt the door down, but it looks pretty solid. 

the pressure is getting worse, you ran the half kilometre to get to the Center, but the Zombies have started to catch up, to get to the Barracks you would need to get through them, one of them falls over, it starts to scream, but it is a really strange scream, almost a moan, but it keeps going, non of the other Zombies notice it they just walk on over it. everyone is paniking, there hearts racing, this was a truly terrifying moment, and there was no easy way out.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan sighed loudly and shouted "Damnit somebody shut that thing up!" and turned, he put a single shit through its skull before turning back to the group and saying "Maybe two of us can climb up on the roof there must be vents up there we can get too im more than willing to voulenteer" he looked around, several vehicles were wreaked nearby but there was no sign of his bike much too his dissamay. He could leave and get it he thought but didnt want too leave the others behind with all of this going on realising it wouldnt be very fair for him to drive off and leave them fighting for their lives.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"I'm quite slight and small so i'll go as well." _Sara said before turning to a zombie nearing her and shooting it twice in the head and chest with her pistol. _"Thats if anyone doesn't mind give me a push up..." _She wished she had a grenade with her, able to blow those dead bastards up again, and this time make sure they stay dead. She wished the moaning would stop, it was so horrible she just wanted to hide but knew that she needed the others and they may need her. She was going to stick with them till the end.

Ammo counter.
MP5 5 clips 150 rounds
M9 5 clips 73 rounds


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan looked at the women and frowned before tapping the side of is pistol with his thumb twice and saying "With all due respect i would rather someone covering my back i can trust and you aint exactly in the best condition my bets are if you get stuck in one of those vents with those things below you you will break down now i might be wrong but that is my honest opinion and plus i dont want to be looking after your back while mine is getting eaten by these peg legs" he laughed slightly before continuing "Now its not that i dont trust you because i do but its going to get rough in there who knows what we will find".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

"I can handle myself just fine thank you very much, and i bet that your so big and thick that you won't be able to fit in the vents. I don't need looking after." She said. "I think i can handle myself, and i know that im not going too break down. I'm small and will find it alot easier to crawl around in those vents then you, so I am the logical choice to go."


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

paul finaly broke his stunned silence.
"I agree with sara, you might be to big, let me and her go, if I die its no big loss. pluss she could do wit some covering fire" paul loads his wepon, habitualy going through range drills, and slings it , waiting for nathans decision...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan laughed at the Medic and didnt try to hide it, he utterly dwarfed her and she was right about his size but he didnt care if he was twenty feet high and fifty wide he would find a way in. He smiled and said "Well little lady it would seem you will have to save me if i get stuck!" he burst out in laughter and looked at the Command Centre for any possible way to climb onto it, he would have too leave his rifle on the roof he decided before turning back too the Medic and saying "I hope you can use that thing little lady" and indicated her weapon before winking he turned to the man who just talked and nodded saying "If you can handle it go for it".


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

"sure" says paul "by the way ,names paul, fuck ranks now man, dust thought you would wanna know the name to put on the grave!" he laughs . he looks up and notices a window ledge, and a window open a crack.
"perhaps some one can give one of us a lift?"





wepon and rounds(bar side arm):-5 mags of 30 4.5 min rounds, my L89A2 scoped with long barrel and bipod


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred listened to the others when they talked about who would go in to the command centre.
''I don't think you should go, you are the biggest of us, and I recon you can shoot with that thing, so it would be smarter to send the medic.''


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara smiled at them before saying _"Someone give me a push." _Nathan picked her up and lifted her so she could reach the window ledge. Sh pushes the window up as far as possible listening out for anything inside. Silently she climbed in before a second later she was joined by Paul. _"Lights are out, guessing we should open the door and then we will all go looking for them."_ She turned her flshlight on her mp5 on before cautiously walking forward.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

"so..." paul laughed nervously, it was quiet, to quiet. He unslung his SA80 and advansed cortiously, covering saras six. 
"this the sort of thing you joined for?"
while awaiting her answere, paul decided to let sara take control, and just do what she says, he was never a good leader, more a henchman, he wondered how he ever made it onto the first rung.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara smiled "Yeah i got in to fight zombies, and watch most of the human race become them. My dream since i was a child." She laughed before cautiously advancing down the stairs. The moaning was getting louder as she went further down. She thought about Nathan. He was trying to look out for her, but she didn't need it. Just because she was the only women it didn't mean that she needed protection 24/7.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Back outside, Will said "Let's get into defensive positions while waiting for Sara and Paul to open the doors." He then readied his M16, moved the selector switch to burst and fired five times at the closest zombies, dropping three with bullets to their heads.
Ammo=
AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 1 clips of 30 rounds; 1 clip of 15 rounds
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan nodded at the man named Will and turned towards a nearby truck that was on its side, he passed a pair of Zombies who both reached for him weakly and jumped up onto the vehicle, as he did a Zombie grabbed his foot and pulled him back down onto the ground with bonecrunching effects. Nathan almost smiled at the thing as it reached towards him and he grabbed its throat, he twisted and it snapped falling to the ground it tried too claw at him as he stood and stamped downwards. Walking calmly back to the main group he laughed saying "Well that was fun!" and put a bullet through one the creatures heads as it reached towards him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William silently watched as Sara and the other man went over and onto the roof before hearing the man Will tell them to get into a defensive position. A zombie was weakly trying to run towards them and he slowly walked toward it his double barrel raised and as it got close to him pulled the trigger and blew its head off, twenty three shots, he reminded himself. He hoped that medic and the other guy got the damn door open soon.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

(OOC, this is good, you guys barley need me, but there is one thing i need to ask, some of you guys are already doing it, but i need everyone to put how much ammo they have in there guns at the bottom of the post, you only have to do it if you fired a weapon though, it makes it easier for me, thanks)


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

As Sara reached the bottom of the stairs, she turned and looked towards the door. Behind it there were fourteen zombies. Oh shit she thought looked back at paul "Fourteen!" she whispered before crouching and slowly moving forward allowing him to hit the zombies without the risk of hitting her. She took aim with her mp5 and fired. The first shot blew out the head, the second and third hit the next in the chest. After the first two died several of the zombies turned around, spotting them they moved slowly forward. Sara dropped another 4 with 6 shots before the rest turned around. One knocked her to the ground and she scrambled back drawing her pistol and firing the rest of the clip into the next two. "Do something!" She yelled to Paul, as they started to close on her, she heard his SA80 fire and now given time leapt to her feet reloading her M9.

Ammo count
MP5 5 clips 141 rounds
M9 4 clips 50 rounds


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus had remained silent for the last half hour. Nobody had addressed him so he just moved with the group. When they got to the barracks door he had heard argrument about who should climb through the window. Octus didn't really care he just wanted to get out of this mess. Until the doors opened Octus had nothing to do but watch the horde come closer.

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 36 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 24 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## General Genious (Aug 7, 2009)

Anton has also been quiet for quite a long time now, he was thinking about the situation,while shooting some of the distant zombies. 
Good thing a crossbow doesnt make any noise, else a whole lot of them would be coming their way.

He walked over to Octus, and said: How're you holding up mate? 


---------------------------------------
Crossbow bolts: 55


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"I'm pretty tired" Octus replied to Anton
"I joined the military to save my family and now i regret it. I should have gone with them..."

Just then Octus heard some gun shots and he quickly grabbed his shot-gun and headed in the direction of the noise 

"Hey you gunna come" Octus shouted to Anton as he ran

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 36 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 24 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara dodged past the zombies and ran towards the door. She knew Paul could handle the rest, but the others needed to get inside. She unlocked the door hurridly before wrenching it open for everyone else to get in. _"Hurry up, guys." _She said smiling at them before somebody grabbed her shoulder. She turned around and almost fell back in shock. One of the zombies that she had shot in the chest, had stood back up and was now staring at her. She recoiled in shock pushing it backwards while drawing her combat knife. She stabbed it through its neck and watched as it fell down. This time not getting back up. She grabbed her MP5 and moved back to help Paul deal with the rest of the zombies, shaking a little from the last encounter.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan was among the last to enter the Command Centre, his weapons now holstered he had drawn his blade and was now looking around with a grim face, as soon as the last person had entered he slammed the door shut and pushed a table against it saying "I hope that lasts if not by the looks of it the vents will be our only way out unless ofcourse there is a different way" he looked at Sara who seemed even more distraught than every and placed one firm hand on her shoulder asking "You ok? Dont want you getting hurt now do i?".

(OOC: I am keeping a track of my ammo so when i need more i will say)


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

alright, now you have to head towards the garage, its at the far western part of the commanad center, you could go and try to find maps of the area, or try and find water along the way, but if you do there could be more zombies.

the door shook, a banging sound could be heard from outside, moans of the dead echoed through the hallways of the center, its rooms dark and silent, there were dead corpses all around, but they werent getting back up, they werent Zombies, it was as if they just fell over dead all at the same time. What could have done this you find yourself asking, how could it kill them all at once. the only sound you here is a silent cry for release, you go to investigate and you find a Sergeant. he says to you in a crying voice "why? why have you come, they are here, they are here. aahhhhhhh, there in my head, i hear them, they tryed to.... th...they tryed to get me. WHY?! you have to help me!" he grabs onto Nathan and whispers something into his ear, Narthan can baarley make it out but it sounds a little like "look behind corners, look behind doors, they can see you, even when you cant." his hair is falling out, and he is very pale. his eyes are wide, he looks at you and you can tell that he wants it to end.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"I shot it twice in the chest and it stood back up. Its not possible."_ Sh very warely walked over and yanked her knife out from its throat before replacing it back in its sheath. _"I didn't let you lot down see?"_ She said before rejoining the rest of the group. As they walked towards the garage she could hear all this moaning coming from rooms, befpre a sergeant grabbed Nathan and started babbling in his ear. She could see his hair falling out and instantly recoiled, before regaining her position. She was still shaking and had too have a drink of water to calm her down. _"This is too much."_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan pushed the man away with a snarl and whipped up his pistol shouting "Stand back!" he aimed his pistol but found himself lowering it slowly as the man began to cry loudly. Nathan looked at him for a few seconds and closed his eyes before opening them too find the man walking towards him fastly. Both figures collided with immense speed, the man pushing Nathan onto his back and moaning loudly the man lifted a fist but before he could bring it down the Prisoner drew his pistol and pushed it into the mans chest saying "Eat Lead!" as he put two rounds through him, the mans spine exploded and ripped from the back of his skin as blood poured from his mouth and splattered in Nathan's white shirt who snarled and pushed the body away asking "Anyone got a towel or something?".


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Wow!" Octus said as he entered the room with the dead man and the prisiner in it "What happened here?" Octus's adrenaline was pumping from the gun-shots he heard earlier and he sounded like he was out of breath. He saw the dead bodies all around him and he almost barfed. Octus had never seen a dead body before and now that he saw a whole room full he camly walked out of the room and sat down thinking of his family.

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 36 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 24 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Entering the room, Will looked around and said "OK, I don't know whats happening here, and right now I don't really care. We need to get out of here. But first, should we look for fresh water or more ammo, or should we head for the garage and see if there are any vehicles in working condition. I have several maps of the area and the land surrounding it. What direction should we take? Since to the north and west there is mountains, to the east are forests, and to the south, after 5 miles of open field, therre is a river."
Ammo=
AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 1 clips of 30 rounds; 1 clip of 15 rounds
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara heard what Will was saying and she glanced at him before saying _"We need more ammo. We should have a look for that first, then go to the garage for the vehicles. From the sounds of it this centre is infested with them."_ She sat down slowly and stared ahead thinking while everyone else made up their minds. What was that Sergeant talking about. She looked at the dead bodies in the centre of the room before walking over to them. She took a look all over and found nothing that would indicate how they died. She was worried that they may of been poisioned by something. _"Something is not right about these dead guys, there are no marks on their bodies to suggest any attack or anything."_ She jerked back as one of their foots spasmed almost hitting the wall behind her. _"Just not right. I reckon we should go to the mountains. Much easier to defend."_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan looked at the man with the maps and wondered which direction too take the north sounded good to him. Mountains meaned good sniping spots and plenty of cliffs that the creatures would struggled to climb. The east was a bad idea in his opinion due to forests being enclosed and hard to manouver and even harder too aim weapons. South was open but he didnt want too be running through fields crawling with Zombies to get too a river that could be as dirty as a landfill site he then looked around and said "Im going to the North there is much better chances of surviving up there and perhaps we will be able to find a cabin or something".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was still covering the door when Will asked his question, *"Get ammo and then a vehicle to get us to the mountains. We need to establish an area where we can come back and use as a safe house, once that is done we can look for everything else."* He turned his head back to watch the zombies outside and make sure that if any got too close that the others had time to get the hell out. 

He thought about the bodies in the room, no marks, nothing to suggest a physical attack, then it came to him, *"Shiza! I think i fucking figured it out." *He backed into the room a little more to look at the others,* "Biological or chemical weapon, that has to be it. How else are these guys just going to fall down and die?"* He paused thinking how it cold have been administered and his face went pale, *"It would have come through the vents.....we need to get what we need and get out of here now."*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara cursed herself for not spotting the connection. _"He's right we need to leave now. Lucky we didn't use the vents after all." _She said looked quickly at William before walking out the room. She patted Octus on the shoulder _"Are you ok?" _Before turning and looking down the corrider. _"We need ammo asap. Does anybody know where we can find any?" _She could hear moaning coming down the corrider and she switched on her flashlight, before taking a few paces towards it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan sat silently for a few minutes, pistol spinning in hand as the others talked about possible chemical warfare he wanted to laugh. He got up and dusted himself off with his palms and pulled his goggles over his eyes and his bandanna over his mouth while holstering his pistol and looking around at those in the room with him. If he could get too his bike he would be happy in a way thats all he cared about he thought too himself but he couldnt leave the rest of the group if he wanted too make it too the north. Nathan laughed slightly and said "If it was still here dont you think we would be dead already?".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

_"There could still be trace amounts in the air. Not enough to kill you probably but it could still make you fall ill." _Sara said. _"Now can we please move i think that we are being caught up by.... them."_ After her last encounter she knew that she would have to shoot them in the head for a better effect, or use her knife. She checked her medical bag was still strapped to her webbing before taking off her helmet. She put a hand through her hair before replacing it, without doing the straps up.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan looked at the medic and tilted his head slightly before chuckling slightly and clapping his hands together saying "Looks like someone is scared of the Flu! Seriously though if we aint dead why should we worry about something that hasnt even affected us yet? Its like me being worried that the bloody Grim Reaper is going to pop up in front of me then again after these things turned up i dont know what too believe anymore" he smiled slightly behind his bandanna and wondered what DID cause the people too turn into those shambling things they were now but he never did expect too get a answer from anyone.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William stared at Nathan with disgust in his eyes, *"You truly are ignorant of how these weapons could be administered. Fast acting chemicals would not be used on a large base like this with lots of security, those are for battlefield use. It would be slow acting, slowly getting into your system through the vents and take days maybe even weeks to kill you. The problem is we don't know which was used but either way if you don't want to be shitting out your intestines I suggest we all get to the ammo and vehicles and then get the hell out of here because that's what im going to do."*

He left the door that he was gaurding and closed it before walking over to the door that eventually led to ammo storage and kicked it open, *"We should probably split up, half get ammo and the other half start the vehicles, then we meet up and get out."*


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

you head towards the small armoury in the Center, it has enough ammo to relenesh everything you have used, but some of the bodies on the way over are starting to smell, it is like rotten food. the Zombies outside can smell it too, they seem to want to get to it, the Zombies start to bash the door, it hasnt opened yet, but it looks like it will soon.

his hand was on his rifle, it was loaded, but he had not fired a single shot, it was like he wanted too, but he couldnt. his eyes opened, they werent blue like normal, they were green, he tryed to move, but he couldnt, he was stuck lieing down, he foot hit the wall, he saw something jump back beside him, it was startled, he tryed to think why, he was human, why wouldnt they help him? he noticed some blood went down his face, it was like his skin itself was bleeding, what was this, he was scared, he had seen the thing, he looked it in the eyes, why had he done such a stupid thing, he heard the other one say the same thing, they shot him, why would they shoot him for wanting help. he looked down at his name tag, he was James Gilliham, why did he have to look at his name tag to figure that out? what has happened to him, he tryed to speak, it came out as a sqeak, why couldnt he ask for help, why couldnt they see he was breathing, wait, he wasnt breathing, how could that be, how could he be alive if he want breathing, he thought to himself "what is wrong with me"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan laughed loudy at Will and nodded sligthly before saying "Well well looks like someone has a strong tounge im guessing you went too school alot then" he winked even though no one could see it behind his goggles. He liked Will because for some reason he reminded him of another Apache by the name of Jack 'Spitter' Donoughe who had went too school with Nathan and had stood side by side with him during every fight and troubles he ever had. Nathan listened too his words about splitting up and agreed saying "Ill go and get ammo i figure that i can carry more and most of you here that said aslong as someone finds my bike for me".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara walked up too Nathan and Will "Ill come with you to the armoury." As they went towards the armoury. She gagged on the smell of the corpses. They seemed to get the zombies riled up. She quickly skirted past the corpses and into the armoury. She found another 5 magazines of MP5 ammo and 3 clips for her M9. "Well at least we have more ammo." She grabbed a couple of grenades and put them in her webbing. She then looked at the wall. They were covered in blood. She ran too the doorway and started gagging. She had never seen so much blood and innards.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William gathered as much ammo for his shotguns as possible, now he had two ammo belts strapped across his torso that added fourteen shots to each, that made 38 for the double barrel and 50 for the trenchgun. He also picked up what looked like to him better combat armor and took what he had on and switched them but left his jacket off, it would have been harder to move with it on anyways. He kicked a huge empty ammo box to Nathan, *"Lets fill two of these up then split to the garage and get the fuck out of here." *He turned to Sarah,* "Watch the door please, if anything gets in yell and we'll shoot the shit out of it." *He smiled at her before beginning to fill the box with ammunition.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan threw anything within the Ammo Box that looked good. Grenades. Ammo Belts. He even picked up the head of a missile but placed it back quickly not wanting too send the entire place sky high. He filled it too the brink and with all his energy lifted it up under one arm and turned looking around too see if he could find anything useful he smiled as in the corner sat a long fire axe behind glass, he trotted over towards it and pulled his free fist back before slamming it into it and shattering the protective layer and grasping hold of the sharp weapon. He turned too the other two in the room and said "You guys make a good couple" and laughed.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Will went with the others into the armoury and quickly replenished his ammo and added in a couple of extra clips for his M16A2, and he also grabbed a compass. He then filled up another ammo box, with about 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, and about 60 9mm rounds.
"OK, we got are ammo we should quickly leave here before the horde gets any nearer. Once we get to the vehicles, I'll check the map to get a better idea where we should head. We are going north, right?"
Ammo=
AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 4 clips of 30 rounds=
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades
Ammo box w/ 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, 60 9mm rounds


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William blushed at what Nathan said and tried not to look at Sarah that was when Will asked where they were going, *"Yes north, to the mountains. We will need vehicles capable of off road and speed, we should probably take at least three."* He hooked a strap onto the ammo box he had and strapped it over his meaty shoulder before looking at Nathan with the fire axe, *"Good idea."* He tossed the puny knife he had and searched for something a little bigger, after a minute of searching he found it, a Bowie Knife. It was a bigger version of the rinky dink thing he had and could almost pass as a shortsword if they had been alive way back when. The blade was about a foot and a few inches long with serrated teeth and the grip and finger holes like brass knuckles, he was definately set now.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan smiled slightly at William blushing and thought 'Well i was only saying the truth' and looked at the other Will who was now talking about heading North before the things got near and wondered why everyone was so scared. He had thought people scarier than these things many a time and had 90% of the time came out on top against them. Nathan blinked twice in the space of a second and groaned saying "Humvies would be our best bets in my opinion and seeing as we are on a military base im sure they will have more than a few...........Ill take a tank if they got one!" he laughed and then shut himself up quickly.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William thought for a second on Nathan's words about a tank, *"No that's a good idea, not the tank of course because I don't think any of us could drive one but maybe an APC would be easier and we could stash a lot more ammo in it, also has more firepower, and then have two of us in there and the rest in Humvees. Just a thought."* He shrugged his shoulders before going over to Sarah to help her watch the door. After a few seconds of silence he whispered, *"You shouldn't be afraid. It seems a little unnerving to shoot something and then have it get back up but that's why I'm here, one shot from one of these and nothings getting back up."* He smiled a little before continuing, *"Besides just between you and me, I think that Nathan enjoys this, he won't go down easily. I'm kind of enjoying it myself to tell the truth, fighting real thinking humans is so much more terrifying, fuck man I'm surprised I'm still alive. Do you know the average lifespan of someone in my position as pointman is only a few years at best then we either get shot to hell, blown to pieces or lose a limb. Real humans can outflank you, can outsmart you, can set traps, so far these dumb for beans things only attack...makes it easier to kill them and know how to react."*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

She heard what Nathan had said and kept her eyes off William before he started talking to her. Sara just smiled at William. _"I suppose your right. It must be much harder to shoot a human. This is my first real combat situation."_ She said laughing. _"__I don't seem to be doing very well."_ She wanted sleep and to have a shower. _"Lets get moving shall we, thats if we have everything."_ She saw a zombie and waited before it got closer, then threw her knife into its head. She galnced at William while retreiving it. _"What? My Dad was in the SAS, and taught me that before he died."_ Thats more like it she thought in her head, yanking the knife out. She walked back to the door of the armoury and saw Williams knife, swapped for something like a short sword. _"Well if you don't want that." _She said grabbing it before saying _"Always handy to have a spare."_ She winked before walking back to the door. Glancing out and looking down the corridor she could see the door which she opened for everyone to get in. They hadn't broken it in yet but the zombies were getting closer to it.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

paul decided to let the others think about where to go and how to get there. He decided to do what he did best , shoot. he took up positon at a door at the other end of the room. he readied his rifel. movement. he fiered. dust a rat he thought*."sorry!" *shit I'm getting jummpy.he put his hand into a pocket. he felt a long ,thin piece of plastic. he pulled it out to see what it was. it was a piece of blue plastic, about 5 inches long. It was the first shag band he and his girl friend zoey had snapped at the age of 14. he started to cry at the memory. he missed her. he thought he would be able to see her again when on leave, but now the brown sticky stuff had hit the fan, and the world was in its death throws. he wiped the tear away and hoped no one had seen him. he tied the band to his wrist and took aim again.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan realised that the Ammo he had in the box probably weighed more than him and grinned. He saw Sara and William talking to each other and thought 'Wonder if im invited too the wedding?' and closed the gap between them quickly. He whistled a tune and said "You two are getting on pretty good damned planet will be running with babies before we know it ehh?" and burst into sudden laughter as he smiled at each one and said "I could make a sport out of this.......hunting these things that is it is suprsingly fun".


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara just stared at Nathan before walking out off the armoury. She walked towards the garage. Nathan seems to be enjoying this just a tad bit too much. He was such an asshole. She walked past several corpses before noticing several were missing. She stopped and immediatly raised her gun flashlight on. The others were still in the armoury. She knelt down and waited for the others to catch up, keeping her eyes out. "Fuck it." She ran towards the garage.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan watched with a smile as Sara stomped off and struggled not to burst out in laughter. He wondered why she had done so. Was it because of his comments? Something else? Would he ever know? He doubted it but that didnt mean anything to him aslong as he made it from the base in one peice he was happy although he didnt want too see anyone killed. Nathan began to move faster, slightly nudging William out of the way with a uttered "Sorry" as he entered the Garage and stared around.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara was inside, when Nathan walked in. She just checked her guns and equipment before retrieving the keys to the vehicles. She grabbed Nathans keys as well as keys the unimog. _"Nathan your Harleys Keys, hope you can find it."_ She threw them at him before smiling at William. _"Your driving." _ She said climbing into the vehicle. Sitting in the passanger seat.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan shouted "What the hell am i going to do with this Ammo?" he groaned and walked towards where Sara and William were and opened the back door, pushing the Ammo across the seat he slammed it and ran off towards his Bike which was nestled neatly in the corner. Nathan took a seat and breathed in saying "Its good to be back" as he pushed the keys in and twisted, the engine grumbling onwards with a smell of Petrol as he revved up and rode from the garage, wind blowing in his hair he put his finger up too the APC and chuckled.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Will left the armoury and headed towards the garage and noticed beside the door to the garage the maintenance reports for the vehicles. Upon looking at the maintenance logs, he noticed that only two vehicles were in working order, a unimog and a bike. 
"Alright, according to the maintenance logs, we have two vehicles in working order, a unimog that sits 8 personnel and a motorcycle. So how should we split up, since there are ten of us?"
While waiting for a reply, he pulled out a map and glanced at it. "Since we are heading north, once we reach the base of the mountains, which way should we go? We can continue to head north and reach a ski lodge about 1.5 miles up with forests to either side, we could head northeast for about 4 miles and reach a lake with forests around it, or we can head north-west and reach a coal mining operation in about 2 miles. Take your pick, but I would vote to head towards the lake, since we need to find some water."
Ammo=
AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 4 clips of 30 rounds=
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades
Ammo box w/ 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, 60 9mm rounds

ooc- The vehicles were info that Mitchy told me were there, so it's up to him if any other vehicles are in working condition.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William smiled back at Sarah before getting into the driver's seat and turning the APC on, its engine coming to life with a roar. He smiled to himself, *"This should be fun."* He turned and poked his head out the window to talk to Will, *"Well that dumbshit Nathan just drove off by himself so I suppose we can forget about him. I say put two on the bike and use them for a scouting team so this big thing doesn't run into any trouble. Seeing as how it is night we need to find shelter first, so I vote for the lodge, we can get to the lake in the morning, better conditions for us."* 

He thought for a second before continuing, *"If the bike you say that was in working condition was the one that Nathan took then two people can ride on top of this thing, otherwise we have to cramp the quarters."* He shrugged and looked at Sarah, *"Doesn't matter to me, I know we'll be comfortable up here."* he chuckled at his own joke.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan pulled the bike onto the side of the road a hundred metres or so away and killed the engine. Nathan got up and stretched his arms around in a circle and kicked a rock away in a plume of dust, it smashed through the grass and tore away several leaves before coming too a halt next to a old moss covered log. Nathan spat onto the ground next too him and shook his head saying "Damned things coming and ruining my life i could have been back with the Apache's by now but instead im stuck here with this lot" hie sighed and took a seat back on his bike awaiting the rest of the group.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara chuckled at Williams joke, before strapping herself in. "much more comfortable to be up here." As Nathan rode past and stuck his middle finger up Sara did the same. "I hope we can pick up something on the radi." She said checking all the channels desperatly searching for anything. "Well I can't hear anything. Lets load up and go to the Lodge. We can spend the night there then go to the lake."


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

ooc: sorry i was gone for a night and couldnt comment because i couldnt get to a computer, but anyway back the the Zombies...

so going through the matenance list, you find that in fact there is a humvie that just came in, it is completly new, it might need to be gassed up, but it could come in useful because of the mounted machine gun on the back.

James Gilliham, i am James Gilliham, private of 3rd squad... i think, oh no, why cant i remember?! i just want to know whats happened. no, no, no they've gotten through the door, they smell me, they want... they want me... a Zombie approched James, it bent down and opened its mouth, slowly moving towards his face, it bit into his flesh, tearing apart his face, James tryed to yell in pain, but all that came out was a terrable smell, a smell that the Zombie wanted, it started to bite his stomach, it tore out his guts. and the last thing James thought was: why me?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus reached into the ammo crate and grabbed 24 more shotgun shells and 12 more desert eagle rounds he looked happy with his new ammo.
Octus saw a humvie that looked new but no-one had seen it yet so he jumped into the it and tried to turn it on. The vechile just made putting noises. "OK everybody!" Octus said "We need some gas."

Octus started looking around for a pump but he couldn't find any. He saw gas containers but it would take a long time to fill up a humvie with the containers...

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 60 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 36 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William saw Octus by the Humvee that none of them seemed to have notice and shouted, *"Hey! Fill it up for about ten minutes cause that's all the time we probably have then put the rest of the gas containers in the back so we can fill it back up when we get to the lodge. Everybody else should either help him or start piling in here so we can get the fuck out of here."* He started the engine to the APC and said to Sarah, *"Now try the radio."*


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara nodded and started searching the radio for anything, most stations just came up as static. "I don't think that this is a good sign, but i'll keep searching." She heard banging on the door they came in on, "We may not have ten minutes." She said pulling the gun up to her chest if she needed it.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Upon hearing banging on the door, Will quickly looked around and pulled out his M9. While looking around, he noticed some fuel drums that were full of fuel and also a humvee with its engine taken out. He thought quickly and said, "Someone help me push this humvee towards the door, it should buy us some more time, and those fuel drums over there, lets pack one into the unimog and the rest we should use as a trap for these zombies. Nothing like an explosive display to help us get away from them."
Will then headed over to the humvee and released the brakes and started pushing the humvee towards the door.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus started to lift the gas containers and poured the fuel into the humvie. The others in the group started to barrakade the door but Octus couldn't see why. He decided to keep filling the humvie.

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 60 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 36 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

After getting the humvee in place, Will placed the brake on and headed over to the fuel drums. After grabbing one and pushed it onto it's side, he started to roll it over towards the unimog. After getting the drum to the unimog, he turned around and went back to the drums, he then tipped another one over. with this one he used his bayonet to puncture a hole in it, and started to roll the drum towards the front of the garage. He then rolled it back towards the stack of fuel drums. He then took a look at the path of fuel and noted that if they started it on fire, they would have 45 seconds to get out of there. He then headed back towards the unimog and started to load the drum, that he left by it, into the unimog. He then got into it, grabbed the keys that were in the dashboard, started it up, and then drove it close to the front of the garage by the line of fuel. "Alright, everyone, we need to mount up and get out of here fast. I got this place set up to blow, so we need to leave NOW! You got either until the door breaks or we are all ready to go."

AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 4 clips of 30 rounds=
2 frag grenades
5 incendiary grenades
Ammo box w/ 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, 60 9mm rounds


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: umm dude i dont think you realize that my guy is already driving the unimog


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

OOC: I will post when you guys get outside he is waiting atm


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> OOC: umm dude i dont think you realize that my guy is already driving the unimog


OOC- BlackApostleVilhelm, you are right that I didn't know you were driving the unimog, since you said you were in an APC. A unimog is a type of truck, not an APC.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sorry i thought a unimog was an APC, thanks for the clarification though


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> sorry i thought a unimog was an APC, thanks for the clarification though


ooc- no problem, I can see where you came to that conclusion. The only reason I knew was the fact I did a little research beforehand since I never heard of a unimog in my days in the military.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry i havent posted in a while, but i couldnt get on the computer

the hummvie is full of gas, and the trap is set, time to go, as the garage door opens, the Zombies from the front of the command center break through the barracade you put up, there is a tonof Zombies in front of you, you gun the vehicles to full speed and run over a few of the dead people, the unimog is at the back of the convoy line, with the bike out in front and the hummvie in the middle. A gunshot was all that was heard before a gush of fire spat through the Zombies following you. You are headed for the lodge now, its just a matter of time before you get there...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan rode alone. Just the way he liked it. He looked over his shoulder at the two vehicles behind him and squinted through his goggles at them. He looked away and back at the road infront of him, he saw the tarmac fly by and smiled saying "Reminds me of some good old times" with a smile. He zig-zagged several times but quickly stopped after he found the butt of his rifle smacking into his lower back with crunches. He wondered what was happening with the rest of the group but didnt really care about them apart from the two named Sara and William he admitted that he enjoyed their company.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

While pulling out of the garage, Will set off an incendiary grenade starting the trap. He then gunned the unimog out of there following the humvee and the bike. 45 seconds later , Will looked behind him and watched the fireworks go off. Bits of zombies, concrete, vehicles, and burning fuel fall all around the base. "Woo-hoo, now thats an explosion!" Will exclaimed. "Now onto the lodge."

AT-4 w/ 1 round
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 4 clips of 30 rounds=
2 frag grenades
4 incendiary grenades
Ammo box w/ 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, 60 9mm rounds


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: i thought we had established i was already in the driver's seat for that vehicle? whatever ill take the humvee then

William gunned the Humvee out of the garage right when the door opened, saw Nathan haul ass down the road and followed him. The speed of the vehicle felt good to him, the wind blowing by him, but he couldn't go too fast otherwise he would loose the unimog and the rest of thier group behind them. He thought a little bit, *"Wonder if the lodge would be a better place to try the radio."* he said to Sarah, *"It is higher up so we might have a better chance to recieve a signal or at least send one, but then again it is in the mountains so they might block the signal....man we are fucked."* He watched in the rear view mirror the explosions going off behind them and a few zombies stumbling around on fire and laughed at the site, damn things didn't know how to die.


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus steped up into the gunners seat for the Humvies main machine gun. He liked the wind in his hair but he also liked the fact that he had control of the large Gun. Octus looked at the group and wondered how all of this happened. He saw afew zombie on the steets and took afew pot shots. "The bullets for this machine gun must be pretty big" Thought Octus as the zombies he hit flew back afew feet. Ocus decided that he would save the ammo for the gun and stop shooting. He wanted to keep his spot so he stayed on the gunners seat and closed his eyes thinking about his family...

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 60 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 36 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

(I guess im in the passanger seat of the humvee then as i was in the same vehicle as Black Apostle Vilhelm, and was taking to him.) 

They drove out quite quickly, Sara being thrown backwards in her seat. She quickly grabbed her seatbelt and did it up. "Bumpy start." She said while continuing to look for anything on the radio. She saw Octus on the machine gun and he seemed like he was in a world of his own. She decided to try and get some sleep resting her head to one side. She closed her eyes for a bit before opening them again to the bsrk of a machine gun.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

OOC. sorry I havnt posted for ages ,which viehcle has space in for me to have got in, or have I been blown up with the zombies?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC: There is plenty of room in the Unimog since it seats 8 and as far as I know I'm the only one in it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The silence was unbearable in the hum vee. "So William, why did you join the military?" Sara asked keeping her eyes closed, but her hand resting on her mp5. "God i wish i could have a shower right now." She opened her eyes. We really need some radios to keep in contact with everyone. She absently grabbed a candy bar from her webbing and began chewing on it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William was a little surprised at Sarah's question but answered anyways, *"My family and I had gone over to America from Germany when I was young. After a short time my mother and father needed money badly so I joined the military and sent them what I earned, I've been in it ever since and loved it. But not too long ago we got sent to this shithole and that's when the crap hit the fan here and now I'm driving this humvee with you in the seat next to me driving away from something I only thought existed in movies." *He smiled a little, *"How about you?"*


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

up ahead you see that there is a road block, there is a ton of Zombies, and you can hear the sound of an M9 pistol shot, the Zombies are heading towards a building off the side of the road, the fog is getting thicker, it should almost be sun up soon, but the cold air of the night is stronger then ever


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara took a moment to answer "Well my Dad was in the SAS and my mum was a nurse. I wanted to be both a, so after he he died I thought i would combine my two dream careers and joined the military and trained to become a medic. I haven't been to on tours really, this was my second one, the first in the Falklands." She heard a gunshot and saw ahead Zombies trying to enter a building, "Wait. Whats going on there?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

William pulled the Humvee off to the side of the road and watched the zombies, not too many but a lot none the less, *"Octus! Shoot 'em down so we can get whoever is in there out!"*


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus heard some one calling his name. He woke up to see Zombies swarming towards a building he immediently shot at them. Dozens died from the bullets of the machine gun and Octus showed no respect to the ones that survived.

"Did some one call me!" Octus shouted happaly as he shot the zombies.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara climbed out of the Hum vee and crouched. She opened fire at any zombie moving close to the vehicle. "I think we need the others help." She said loudly over the sound of Octus firing the machine gun into the zombie horde. Sara reloaded and moved forward a bit before stopping. Until they got closer she would not fire so she could maximise her firepower.

Ammo
MP5 9xclips of 30


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

After seeing the Humvee pull over, Will pulled over the Unimog. He then got out and pulled out his M16A2 and started to pick the zombie out one by one. "Everyone, we need to hurry, there is to many of them."
While looking around and shooting the zombies, Will noticed that they were trying to get into the building. "Cover me, I am going to check for survivors in that building." He then pulled out the AT4 and fired into the biggest collestion of zombies near the door and rushed forward firing indisrimately.

AT-4 out of ammo
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 2 clips of 30 rounds=
2 frag grenades
4 incendiary grenades
Ammo box w/ 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, 60 9mm rounds


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathan stared at the horde of Zombies and pulled his Bike to a halt sitting there he watched the other two vehicles pass before continueing on and stopping next to the Humvee. He didn't intend to waste prescious ammo on them and instead let the Machine Gunner take care of the shambling, rotting creatures that desired the flesh of the few humans left fighting for their lives and that of their families.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

more and more Zombies keep coming out of the darkness of the night, it seems like its an endless swarm of them.

Inside there is Zombies everywhere, you can barley walk without running into one, you hear shots coming from down the room, but then when the shooting stops one more shot rings out, when you get to the room you look in, there is a man lying with his back to a wall, he has a pistol in his hand and its up to his chin, he pulls the trigger and then flops to the ground, the last round in the chamber was the one that he used to kill himself.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Seeing the man shoot himself, Will quickly turned around and ran back out shooting the 
M16A2 indiscametly at the zombie horde, "Let's get out of here quick, there's nothing we can do here now."
AT-4 out of ammo
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 1 clips of 10 rounds
2 frag grenades
4 incendiary grenades
Ammo box w/ 25 shotgun shells, 50 5.56 rounds, 60 9mm rounds


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus heard a Will shout and he covered him as he ran out of the building. There where so many zombie and they came out of no-where. it was like no matter how much he shot more zombies came...

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 60 shells
custom desert eagle pistol with 36 bullets
2 frag grenades
flash-light
combat armour


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Sara climbed back into the vehicle, kicking a zombie away that tried to drag her out of the vehicle. She slammed the door shut and locked it. "The guy bloody shot himself just when we reached him. Lets go." She stared out of the window, the shuffling horde were spilling from several buildings and heading towards her.


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

You hed up the road and the Zombie horde is huge, as you are driving through the horde you run over zombies, but one of them gets stuck in the wheels, stoping the Unimog completly...


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

With the unimog completely stuck and zombies banging against the unimog, Will uses his M16A2 to smash out the front window and climbs out, leaving the ammo box behind. "D***, there goes the unimog." he says while running away from the horde towards the humvee up the road. A few feet away from the unimog, Will threw a incendiary grenade at the unimog setting it on fire. A few minutes later, the unimog and ammo explode in a flash killing several zombies.

AT-4 out of ammo
M9 w/ 5 clips of 15 rounds
M-16A2 w/ 1 clips of 10 rounds
2 frag grenades
3 incendiary grenades


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

Octus screams were barly heard as he kept shooting the machine gun. But as the last bullet left the chamber the unimog blew up shooting Octus out of the Humvie and onto the ground...

Octus couldn't get up his arm looked broken and his shotgun was no-where near him. He franticly grabed a grenade and pulled out the pin with his teeth. The blast killed all the zombies heading towards him but new zombies were coming. Octus drew his pistol and shot at the closest ones but as he shot his last bullet he reailised that if he didn't get help soon he would die...

Ammo and gear: 
custom 12 gauge shotgun with 60 shells (Some-where on the battlefield)
custom desert eagle pistol with 24 bullets
1 frag grenade
flash-light
combat armour


----------

